
"Born Sabado" Worm Hits Google’s Orkut - MichaelApproved
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/25/born-sabado/
======
jusob
For technical details about the work, see this blog:
[http://research.zscaler.com/2010/09/new-orkut-worm-bom-
sabad...](http://research.zscaler.com/2010/09/new-orkut-worm-bom-sabado-good-
saturday.html)

